# Trump cheese dun slid off the cracker



## Hanafuda (Dec 15, 2022)

Trump cards! Gitcher Trump cards, 99 cents!







Yeah no I'm gonna pass on that. I don't begrudge him making a buck off having been President, but he just forfeited any chance of a re-election. And maybe that was exactly the intention.

Lizard People, '24!!


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 15, 2022)

The problem I'm facing is that i can't just play a simple card game anymore without being reminded of his name. 

Well... Learn, that is (trump is 'troef' in Dutch... But i play card games like the crew, which have English rules). 



... Shouldn't this be in the edge of the forum?


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 15, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> ... Shouldn't this be in the edge of the forum?



It could get moved there and I wouldnt mind. But I think it's a little more topical to world news, current events, and politics than "I wish humans would use less land", if you know what I'm sayin'. 

Also I know what you mean about card games. In Japan, "trump" means just about any game using western playing cards.


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 15, 2022)

I'll keep my male nude playing cards. They're more fun.


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 15, 2022)

NFTS, lmao.


----------



## titan_tim (Dec 15, 2022)

I already have the nude Melania NFT. It's pretty common though, so not worth much.

This is more than likely going to be used for him to launder money to himself though.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 16, 2022)

You know what they say about fools and their money.  People will buy this AND donate to his re-election campaign.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Dec 16, 2022)

This is some "The Onion" level shit right here and it's hilarious.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 16, 2022)

The "big" announcement was this.. lol

If Trump supporters still try to defend him even after this, then there's nothing that'll open their eyes.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 16, 2022)

Re-election? The dude still thinks he's president.


----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2022)

This is _art  _ToT


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Dec 16, 2022)

Veho said:


> This is _art  _ToT



HOLY SHIT HOMELANDER TRUMP LMAO I CAN'T-


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 16, 2022)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> HOLY SHIT HOMELANDER TRUMP LMAO I CAN'T-



 That's why I call him MEGA-DUMP tRUMP 

I'd hate to see what his toilet looks like.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 16, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Re-election? The dude still thinks he's president.


He's living in a different universe.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 17, 2022)

So, the people that bought this, do they actually see him like this?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 17, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> Trump cards! Gitcher Trump cards, 99 cents!
> 
> View attachment 343012


Why is his bulge so fucking big? also NFT.... EW WTF


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 17, 2022)

It sold out. He probably could've sold his own poop and it'd be a success.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 17, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> It sold out. He probably could've sold his own poop and it'd be a success.


The republican version of gamer girl bath water


----------



## CommanderCool (Dec 23, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> The republican version of gamer girl bath water


this is your most based post yet.


----------

